
Top 10 Concepts That Every Software Engineer Should Know - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_10_concepts_that_every_software_engineer_should_know.php
======
huhtenberg
Yet another semi-random list based on a limited research and someone's
personal preferences. As virtually any other Top 10 list for that matter.

------
aasarava
From the article: _The technique of data normalization is about correct ways
of partitioning the data among tables to minimize data redundancy and maximize
the speed of retrieval._

The part about minimizing data redundancy is fine, but I'm not so sure I agree
that normalization is really about maximizing speed of retrieval. As we're
seeing with high traffic sites, normalization is proving to be one of the
biggest bottlenecks because of all the joins it requires.

~~~
rbanffy
Very true. Normalization is nice, but it usually won't improve performance. If
it does, you should fire the guy that designed the previous database ;-)

------
Retric
Vary focused on the web. Algorithmic Complexity, Interfaces, and Concurrency
are far more universal than Cloud Computing.

PS: Yes some people write the software in your bluetooth headset.

~~~
rbanffy
I miss my days of bare metal programming. I heard those things even have
multitasking OSs these days.

